# Need dbload



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

I have the 6.2 slices download for my ptvupgrade hacked HR10-250 but could not get Alpha Wolfs tivotools utility to untar from DD. I read that it contains "dbload" which I need to load the slices. Does anyone have a working copy? The plan is to use slicer to upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

why would you want the 6.2 slices installed on your HR-250?


----------



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

Becuse these are the new HD slices and it's better than the 3.1.5f-01-2-357 that I'm running. What I need is dbload.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you mean 6.3 I hope?
6.2 won't run on a hdtivo


----------



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

what ever i still need dbload.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

why can't you just untar tivotools.tar?
we are not allowed to distribute the files individually per the package author


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cognac said:


> what ever i still need dbload.


Impatient aren't we, I just wanted to make sure you didn't completely bork your HR-250 by using 6.2a instead of 6.3c.


----------



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

The file is corrupted. I've downloaded sit everal times and will not unpackcorrectly.

AlphaWolf's instructions:
mkdir /tivo-bin
mv tivotools.tar /tivo-bin
cd /tivo-bin
cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar

TivoHD-TiVo# rw
mounting read write
TivoHD-TiVo# cpio -i -H tar < tivotools.tar 
cpio: invalid header: checksum error
cpio: premature end of file

Reference link: http://www.************.com/forum/sh...=tivotools.tar


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

turn on passive ftp and make sure that you transfer in binary mode.


----------



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks but that is not my problem. The source file is corrupted. I work in unix.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ok well I can't seem to unzip a 7zip file on my mac.
the file linked in post 15 in that thread will work just fine by the way.


----------



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm sorry I only show #7 posts in AlphaWolfs link, I posted above. What post are you referencing? Can you post it Please.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.deal data base. com/forum/showpost.php?p=271894&postcount=15
remove the spaces


----------



## cognac (Feb 2, 2002)

Thank you my friend, Gunnyman. Also glad to see your a mac user.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no problemmo
happy to help


----------

